# Tired of your white Wii?



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

then look forward to black Wii!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Now that's pretty cool looking!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That might tip the scales for me.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, I may have to get a second Wii, in BLACK of course! Nice looking unit for sure!


----------



## jonkeee (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't even have a Wii, and I'm tired of it being white. I'm also tired of it not outputting in Hi-Def and still costing the same as when it came out.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

jonkeee said:


> I don't even have a Wii, and I'm tired of it being white. I'm also tired of it not outputting in Hi-Def and still costing the same as when it came out.


I'm tired of lack of good games.

Who cares about color? All the wii has now is mounds and mounds of shovelware.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Zellio said:


> I'm tired of lack of good games.
> 
> Who cares about color? All the wii has now is mounds and mounds of shovelware.


What games do you have? I'll take them from you... 

I have to admit I play four games. The one I play the most is Mariokart Wii. I also play a lot of Guitar Hero (drums)... I am going to get punchout though, for two reasons, nastalgia and my son (6 year old) is a pretty good fighter, so it would be fun to play against him on that.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry to ruin your day gang...

The Black Wii will NOT be available in the USA. See http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/16/nintendo-shatters-dreams-has-no-plans-to-ship-black-wii-conso/


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Sorry to ruin your day gang...
> 
> The Black Wii will NOT be available in the USA. See http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/16/nintendo-shatters-dreams-has-no-plans-to-ship-black-wii-conso/


Ah man, that sucks!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, I may have to go over there to get one:









These things look sweet. Does anyone know what the import laws are on this one?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

At first glance...looks neat.

But we look at the TV screen here, not the box or console....so it really means very little.

If the day ever comes that the game console manufacturers come out with a rack-mount version...then color will come into play....otherwise...little difference.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At first glance...looks neat.
> 
> But we look at the TV screen here, not the box or console....so it really means very little.
> 
> If the day ever comes that the game console manufacturers come out with a rack-mount version...then color will come into play....otherwise...little difference.


Good point...but it does look pretty, doesn't it?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Good point...but it does look pretty, doesn't it?


Attractive yes, "pretty" no....:lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Attractive yes, "pretty" no....:lol:


What's the difference monseñor?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Just give me an HDMI output and I'll be happy! Same for my PS2 and my PSP! lol


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Man, I may have to go over there to get one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can import it no problem.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it purtttty??? Yes.
Is it nice??? Yes.
Am I going to go out and REbuy my Wii just to get it black??? Hell NO.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Is it purtttty??? Yes.
> Is it nice??? Yes.
> Am I going to go out and REbuy my Wii just to get it black??? Hell NO.


This nearly sounds like a Mastercard Commercial.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> What's the difference monseñor?


I have never called any electronics "pretty", but maybe that's just me.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have never called any electronics "pretty", but maybe that's just me.


Semantics man, semantics!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Semantics man, semantics!


Gender man, gender! :lol:


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

You can get any of the three major consoles in any color you wish from this site.

http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-80-wii.aspx

I was thinking about getting the case changed on my PS3.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I know where you can get some shoe polish. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like you can still get one, but it'll set you back $330+...

http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/31/black-wii-now-available-from-importers-for-333/


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

They offer cases/skins for all the portable stuff. Ought to for the PS3,360, and Wii. Course, a can of spray paint always works too  That won't get my HDMI output on the Wii though


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Nintendo's Black Wii for $334


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

would the GUI be in English though?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Up for pre-order now at Amazon.

Gets released next week.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great news! I'll be buying one since my original wii has been freezing up from time to time.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

roadrunner1782 said:


> Great news! I'll be buying one since my original wii has been freezing up from time to time.


Did you download any Wii Shop stuff on that one? Because unless you beg & plead w/ NOA about transferring Wii Shop account data, the new black Wii will NOT recognize any WiiWare, Virtual Console or other DLC you bought on the old one.

Also, Best Buy is now selling the original white Wii (w/ Wii Sports only & no M+ add-on) for $150.


----------

